# My Electric Guitar Mock-Up



## dreamwake (Jan 12, 2011)

Yes thats cardboard, waiting for the neck to be built by Warmoth so I can get started making this thing


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Cruise'n the web yesterday eve gotta glimpse of one guys shop.

His "vise"was two pony pipe clamps about a foot apart....the dumb ends were stuck back into and under his bench(am presuming some sort of pillow blocks,giving the ability to adj by sliding in/out?)...anyhow,the biz end or handle was out twds work area.He had taken two plywood "plates" and drilled holes for pipe.These plates were lined w/carpet.

In use,you slide the pipes out from bench only as far as necessary......then set the clamp part of the pony,which is at this point is near bench edge,a little wide....then drop quitar boby in and GENTLY tighten handle.Looked like a down'N dirty,FAST way of......meeting the need.The very best of luck with your build,BW


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

dreamwake, might I ask why not build your own neck? It's actually not very difficult at all. That said, if you go with the warmoth neck (I've heard good things about their necks), it should be a fun build. I like the design, though I personally wouldn't choose three humbuckers  For the upper horn, is that swirl going to be cut away or two different woods?

One other quick question, are you using switching pots or are your pickups going to all be on all the time?


----------



## dreamwake (Jan 12, 2011)

*Thought the neck would be to difficult to build so I choose warmoth, can't go back now cause already spent the money, but as long as we get to build the body I'm good

I'm using Dimarzio D Activators and PAF Pro humbuckers and CTS 500K Audio Taper Precision Tolerance Guitar Pots also with a 6 way switch

I choose to go with three humbuckers, more expensive but I like this guitar and thought it looked best with three instead of two. Plus it looks better for Symphonic Metal also.


It will be made out of Hard Maple, and that swirl will be stained black when it gets cut out and rest of the body is going to be stained with white mohawk stain... unless I change my mind on the color, lol
*


----------



## hansmike (Sep 5, 2010)

Hmmm, Metal guitar player from Iowa, must be a Slipknot fan? That guitar looks like it'll be nice. The swirls going to look awesome. I personally would rather just leave the guitar as cardboard though. Just stack up the layers for rigidity. Any plans for a pickguard?


----------



## dreamwake (Jan 12, 2011)

lol, no I'm not into Slipknot, I like Nightwish, Delain, and yes Evanescence, and some Xandria and Within Temptation used to be into Punk Rock bands like Vision and Bad Religion

No going to put a pickguard on, I like it without it besides I use my fingers to play, I use no picks lol


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

what neckwoods did you go with on the warmoth? With a hard maple body that thing is going to scream at the high end.


----------



## dreamwake (Jan 12, 2011)

I happened to go with ebony for the fretboard and maple for the neck shaft, and I think I'm going to go with two pickups now since it is a little expensive with three humbuckers, checked the price for my guitar parts.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

We did ebony for two of our fretboards. For the little one I used cocobolo I had on hand. Ebony plays well. Maple necks play well also. Good combinations of woods. I think you'll like it in the end. As for the P/Us, you can always add the third down the line if you really like the sound. You can save the furthest from the neck to route the pocket when you're ready for a third pickup. Rewiring the back shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

Is it a lefty? I ask because I think it would look way cool upside down. As in if it was a RH in the picture. Either way cool design.


----------



## dreamwake (Jan 12, 2011)

Its a Lefty guitar


----------



## UrbanShaman (Feb 16, 2011)

That guitar is going to look great! Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------

